# How big of rabbets on large picture frame??



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Making an Arts and Crafts/Mission-style oak frame. 3" rails and stiles. 20" x 18" inside measurements

How deep and wide should I make the rabbets for the glass and matte?

Also, glass thickness?

Thanks everyone.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have made several, and in fact am making one right now. I use 1/8" glass, 1/8" matting, and 1/16" backing, so I cut 5/16" deep rabbets. I cut them 1/4" wide, which is plenty to support the glass.
Good luck!


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, Pinto

I am going to use 2 layers of matte

Is all matte 1/8 ?


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

Seems the thickness of whatever is going into it would be how deep to make it. I'm not sure if window glass is the same, but double strength glass is 1/8" thick. Then there is the thickness of whatever is going into it, and the thickness of the backing, if any. If in doubt, I would tend to make the rabbet 1/4" deep by 1/4" wide. I don't know if there is a standard for picture frame rabbets. Somebody else can chime in about that.

EDIT: Oops, looks like somebody done chimed in.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Rabbit is normally 1/2" wide
Depth of rabbit depends on how many mats will be used, backing and, thickness of object to be framed.
For that size frame, single pane glass is ok.

( ex professional framer )


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Ted and RoseBud…........always glad for input….............thanks.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey bud,

When I do picture frames (which is not often), I usually make the rabbit 3/8" deep, and 3/8" wide…..that will give you enough "lip" for the glass and mattes, plus a smigin for a small brad…...hopes this helps a little….


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Just my two cents: Matte is french for the english version of mat. Matte is also a kind of glass with frosted finish, normally non-reflective.


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

I think it boils down to whatever works for the given situation. I'm glad to know that 1/2" width is the professional standard. When in doubt, I will stick with what the pros do. 3/8×3/8 is also a good dimension. For a narrower frame, 1/2" might be too much.

On the few occasions I made frames, they have been built for a specific piece. The depth and width of the rabbet was dictated by that piece, plus the glass, and the backing, or matte, or mat… I think we all get the idea. Whatever works is the best way to go.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Ditto on the every option is different if as an example if your going to put a framed canvas painting in a picture frame then you need a larger rabbit say 1/2×1/2" where a 1/8th in glass with matting may only need half of that.


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks Guys…............really appreciate the guidance…...........and I love this site!


----------

